# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  معاني بعض الكلمات الهندية

## سعيد درويش

معاني بعض الكلمات الهندية




الواحـــــد مايدري ويش راح يصير بكره........يمكن ابو هناد يصير مديرك في العمل .. 



تعرف لازم تعرف ويش يقول عنك مديرك مع اصدقائه النفرات .. ولازم كلنا ناخد احتياطاتنا من الحين 



عشــــــان كدا لازم نتعلم اللغه الهنديه 



السلام = نمستي 

سأذهب = مي جاريو 

انا اسف= مجي ماف كرو 

مااسمك= ابكا نام كياهي 

اين تعمل= كاها كام كرتيه 

احضر لي ماء= باني ليكرو

لماذا= كيو 

نعم= جي 

انا تعبان= هم تقايي

ماذا تريد= كيا شييه 

احضر لي طعام= كهانا ليكرو 

انا قلق= هم بريشان هو 

قلبي= دل مي 

انا احبك= بيار كرتيهو 

حبيبي= بياري 

الحب = بيار 

الصداقه= دوستي

اليوم= ابتوم 

قول= بول 

بنت= لركي 

ولد= لركا 

صدق= شوتي

مللت او كرهت = نفرت 

انتي جميله= بوهت خوب صورت 

كيف حالك= كيسا هي 



جيتر = غشاش 

مستر ساب = شرطي 

بوهت شكريا = اشكرك كثيرا 

بنديا = الجبين 

كاجل= العينين 

جوري = اليدين

بايل= الرجول 

بسرعه= جلدي


قاري= سياره 

ديكو = انظر 

روكو = توقف

كاجور = تمر 

جاول = رز 

نان = خبز 

كتنا = بكم 

بارا = واسع 

جوتا = ضيق

قرم = حار 

تندا = بارد 

جاوو = روح 

اووو = تعال 

كيا منتا = ماذا تريد 

كيا مطلب = ماذا تريد بحزم 

كياه بات هيه = ماذا حدث 

بندر = قرد 

كوتا = كلب

لسّي = لبن

باقل = مجنون 

مهمان = ضيف 

بهوقلقيه = جوعان 

بتشااااو = أنقذوني

بريمي = عشاق 

ماه = أمي 

بيّا = أخي الكبير 

آنتي = عمتي

بهآي = أخوي 

بهن = أختي 

بيتاجي = أبي



اما الارقام باللغه الهنديه


 =1 ايك

=2دو 

3=تين

=4 شار 

=5 بانش 

=6شيه

=7سات

=8آت 

9 =نو 

=10دس

----------


## قطيفي

مشكور اخوي سعيد على الكلمات

تحيااااااااااتيـ لكـ

----------


## القلب_الحنون

الظاهر اخي العزيز(سعيد) متعلق باللغة الهندية ههههههههههههه
شكراً لك وربي يوفقك
مع تحياتي واحترامي لك

----------


## سعيد درويش

العفو أخي قطيفي وشكرا لمرورك

----------


## سعيد درويش

مو داك الزود بس حق المعرفة والله يعطيك العافية أخي القلب الحنون

----------


## مجنون الحب

يعطيك الف عـآفيـه 


مشكوور وماقرت  اتشاء بآي 

هع هع

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلم عزيزي مجنون الحب على مرورك

----------


## المستجير

الاخ سعيد درويش 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خير بصراحه جبتها فى وقتها معانا عامل مزرعه هندى مثل الاطرش فى الزفه جديد وليه معانا اسبوعين مااحنا قادرين نتفاهم معاه 
تسلم يدينك

----------


## نجمة بلا قمر

سلمت يداك الكريمة على الطرح 

لاتحرمنا من جديدك

تحياتي

نجمة بلا قمر

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلم أخي المستجير وإدا تبغاني أتفاهم معاه حاضرين أخيك سعيد

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي العزيزة نجمة بلا قمر على شرف المرور

----------


## ملكة الروح

:bigsmile:   :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:  هندي  :bigsmile:  هندي  :bigsmile:  هندي  :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:  
الحمد الله اني في غيري يحب يتعلم هندي مشكور
تحياتي
ملكة الروح

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

نمستي
بياري 


بوهت شكريا

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي ملكة الروح على تواجدك

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي نوارة الدنيا على مرورك والظاهر إنك صرتي هندية

----------


## ام ياسين

بسمه تعالى
وصلاته على نبيه وآله
نمستي
مشكور اخي على الموضوع ويسلموا الانامل
لا حرمنا الله جديدك
على فكرة ام زوجي هندية بس ما ترضى تكلمنا بالهندي ياحسرة عشان كدا بروح وافاجئها بكم كلمة من هذه الكلمات

بهوت شكريا سعيد درويش

ام ياسين

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي ام ياسين  على مرورك والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## واحد فاضي

بهآي سعيد >>>>>> نمستي 
كيسا هي --- بل كل تيقا  ان شاء الله 

بوهت شكريا

تحياتي

----------


## سعيد درويش

الظاهر صرت هندي أخي فاضي مشكور على مرورك

----------

